# Bethesda is offering Morrowind for free, ends March 31st



## x65943 (Mar 25, 2019)

Wow, nice

Thanks for the heads up!

If anyone wants to play around with a modern launcher that runs in linux, windows and osx, or mess around in multiplayer check out openmw.org


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 25, 2019)

x65943 said:


> Wow, nice
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> If anyone wants to play around with a modern launcher that runs in linux, windows and osx, or mess around in multiplayer check out openmw.org


I personally use OpenMW as well. I personally prefer it over something like playing the game through Wine on Linux.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 25, 2019)

Free things are always nice. 

It's a shame you have to use Bethesda's shitty launcher for it though, now I have to have 7 different launchers installed for shit. Oh well.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Mar 25, 2019)

Nice! I already own a physical copy, but hey, I'll take more Morrowind.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 25, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Free things are always nice.
> 
> It's a shame you have to use Bethesda's shitty launcher for it though, now I have to have 7 different launchers installed for shit. Oh well.


Yeah, they really slipped that one in there. Although, if it installs as Steam does, then you just need to download the game, copy the files elsewhere, install OpenMW, and set that all up, uninstall the launcher, and it should still work with OpenMW.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Mar 25, 2019)

I expected it to use the same account I use for ESO, but it turns out it's a different thing.


----------



## Z-WolF (Mar 25, 2019)

A little heads up: Remember your secret answer.
When you verify your email, you also "opt-in" to marketing campaigns and stuff. And to opt-out you need said answer to unlock your marketing preferences.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Mar 25, 2019)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT! I'VE BEEN WANTING TO GET THIS!


----------



## Arras (Mar 25, 2019)

> *1)* Create a free Bethesda.net account


https://bethesda.net/dashboard?cogs_modal=join
Nah thanks, I'm good.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 25, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Free things are always nice.
> 
> It's a shame you have to use Bethesda's shitty launcher for it though, now I have to have 7 different launchers installed for shit. Oh well.



It doesn't send your data to the Chinese government at least, right? (not that anything is really private anymore these days, but the less avenues for nonsense, the better)


----------



## socialbacon (Mar 25, 2019)

Is anyone else having issues with account creation? I am having a heck of a time logging in to my account, it won't accept my password, even after changing it multiple times...


----------



## Alex658 (Mar 25, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 161959​
> In celebration of the 25th anniversary of the Elder Scrolls series, you can download Elder Scrolls 3: Morrowind for free for today only. Steps to downloading your copy are listed in the quote below as well in the source.
> 
> 
> ...




Are you supposed to redeem the code on https://bethesda.net/es/dashboard ?

It tells me the code is invalid, but i copied/pasted it.

Any help?


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 25, 2019)

socialbacon said:


> Is anyone else having issues with account creation? I am having a heck of a time logging in to my account, it won't accept my password, even after changing it multiple times...


Same problem here, it's really annoying. It won't let me log in.


----------



## molcos (Mar 25, 2019)

I feel a company sellout coming and they want to inflate the price based on the amount of users they have on the launcher. 

Mhmmm, just wait for the market announcement.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 25, 2019)

You can't get it through Steam? That's bullshit.


----------



## socialbacon (Mar 25, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> Same problem here, it's really annoying. It won't let me log in.



That could explain the issues they're investigating? Glad to know it's not just me.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 25, 2019)

I'd rather pirate it and be done with it than using their crappy launcher.


----------



## RedoLane (Mar 25, 2019)

Still the best game in the series.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 25, 2019)

RedoLane said:


> Still the best game in the series.



Too bad it's such a pain to travel from city to city.


----------



## AkGBA (Mar 25, 2019)

RedoLane said:


> Still the best game in the series.



Nope. It's Daggerfall.


----------



## atypicalchaos (Mar 25, 2019)

Logging in is janky - I got tons of authentication errors - changed my password - but it seems I was able to log in eventually- I added Morrowind Game of the Year Edition to my cart (only result that came up in search) and put my code and get an Invalid Code message...


nvm it seems I might not be signed in after all - I'll give it an hr or two


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 25, 2019)

already have this physical but the discs are all scratched up so might as well. Too bad you need their launcher lol, I have origin still installed for like the 2 free games I got before they stopped giving them out


----------



## pitterpatter (Mar 25, 2019)

wtf I downloaded the Bethesda launcher and now I have fallout 4 installed on my computer


----------



## Rahkeesh (Mar 25, 2019)

Is OpenMW more or less complete/ fully playable now?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 25, 2019)

atypicalchaos said:


> Logging in is janky - I got tons of authentication errors - changed my password - but it seems I was able to log in eventually- I added Morrowind Game of the Year Edition to my cart (only result that came up in search) and put my code and get an Invalid Code message...
> 
> 
> nvm it seems I might not be signed in after all - I'll give it an hr or two


You don't need to do that. Just go to your account info and there is a link to redeem a code.


----------



## VartioArtel (Mar 25, 2019)

First thought: "Ooh Morrowind"

Second thought: "Oh wait it's Bethesda. Noping out."

I don't reward lazy developers.


----------



## medoli900 (Mar 25, 2019)

I just changed my password, still can't login. I see that even the website of Bethesda is glitched beyond usability.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Mar 25, 2019)

medoli900 said:


> I just changed my password, still can't login. I see that even the website of Bethesda is glitched beyond usability.


I'm guessing a few too many people decided to get the game.


----------



## kumikochan (Mar 25, 2019)

Doesn't work here, keep getting errors


----------



## Mythical (Mar 25, 2019)

I can't log in via the site. I changed my password several times. I got logged into the launcher. Tells me the promo code is invalid and I tried several times.
edit: tried again and got the same error except now it's in my library (atleast in the launcher)


----------



## Frankbel (Mar 25, 2019)

Even their website is bugged.


----------



## kumikochan (Mar 25, 2019)

So found a way that made it work. I scrolled in the launcher to morrorwind the game itself and i had a buy option. I entered redeem code while being on that page and that made an install button appear instead of a buy button


----------



## samcambolt270 (Mar 25, 2019)

code's coming up invalid for me


----------



## jacobas92 (Mar 25, 2019)

Yep I guess they underestimated how many people planned on downloading this, promo code doesn't work for me on store or launcher


----------



## Beerus (Mar 25, 2019)

same 

no luck


----------



## Canna (Mar 25, 2019)

RIP >Code


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 25, 2019)

jacobas92 said:


> Yep I guess they underestimated how many people planned on downloading this, promo code doesn't work for me on store or launcher



You'd think that digital downloads wouldn't be finite.


----------



## kuwanger (Mar 25, 2019)

You'd think companies that offer free codes now days wouldn't be /.ed, but here we are.


----------



## Bean_BR (Mar 25, 2019)

Nice. But where I redeem the code? I can't figure where, both on mobile and desktop versions of the website.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 25, 2019)

And you accuse me of using terms some members of the audience will not get, kuwanger.

As far as needing an account/similar then you kind of expect a marketing ploy not only today but for decades now (I recall a time when Rockstar were offering GTA 1 for free on their site many many years ago but still wanted an email). I don't know if this is notably bad but I don't see why I would begrudge them the attempt on principle, much less "force" them to use Steam or something equally bad.

I shall have to look up what mods there are these days. Most I see are more about recreating morrowind in other things. That said it is probably still my favourite of the series, though I don't know how much further I would have soured on the hit detection thing (I have these hard won shooting reflexes for a reason).



the_randomizer said:


> Too bad it's such a pain to travel from city to city.


Many places are not that hard to walk between and those long legged things do pretty well for the rest. I reckon there is a game design argument for not giving trivial fast travel.


----------



## Mythical (Mar 25, 2019)

If you use the launcher, then try the code (I typed it in when it worked for me), scroll though your games on the left, then you should see morrowind there with an install option (EVEN if your code was said to be invalid)


----------



## Dimensional (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm using the code exactly but it's saying invalid code. Is their system broken like their games?


----------



## Bean_BR (Mar 25, 2019)

I've found it (on the website), but it says the code is invalid and it doesn't seems to have worked.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Mar 25, 2019)

It tells me the code is invalid, I already copied and pasted it 5 times and even tried to type it in manually

Is the offer already closed or is it usa only?


----------



## Dimensional (Mar 25, 2019)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> It tells me the code is invalid, I already copied and pasted it 5 times and even tried to type it in manually
> 
> Is the offer already closed or is it usa only?


Bethesda's website and services are broken. https://help.bethesda.net/app/answers/detail/a_id/45667/kw/Morrowind Redeem


----------



## RY0M43CH1Z3N (Mar 25, 2019)

Dimensional said:


> Bethesda's website and services are broken. https://help.bethesda.net/app/answers/detail/a_id/45667/kw/Morrowind Redeem



lol


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Mar 25, 2019)

Dimensional said:


> Bethesda's website and services are broken. https://help.bethesda.net/app/answers/detail/a_id/45667/kw/Morrowind Redeem


Much like their games


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 25, 2019)

bought that game on gog a year ago come on bethesda would it kill you for oblivion for free or skyrim?


----------



## Unity150_magickavoxel (Mar 25, 2019)

Fuck you Bethesda invalid code.


----------



## RY0M43CH1Z3N (Mar 25, 2019)

Unity150_magickavoxel said:


> Fuck you Bethesda invalid code.


The Bethesda guys/girs also are invalids.


----------



## Canna (Mar 25, 2019)

Damn guys really...

https://bethesda.net/dashboard?cogs_modal=redeem-code

CODE IS WORKING ATM


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 25, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> And you accuse me of using terms some members of the audience will not get, kuwanger.
> 
> As far as needing an account/similar then you kind of expect a marketing ploy not only today but for decades now (I recall a time when Rockstar were offering GTA 1 for free on their site many many years ago but still wanted an email). I don't know if this is notably bad but I don't see why I would begrudge them the attempt on principle, much less "force" them to use Steam or something equally bad.
> 
> ...



Not to mention it's not always clear where to go next, etc IDK


----------



## DodgyJudge (Mar 25, 2019)

It working now you all can go try again!


----------



## PhantomChu (Mar 25, 2019)

I got the code to work when I went to the game's store page

https://elderscrolls.bethesda.net/en/morrowind

There is a message at the bottom that says "reedem now" with the code next to it.


----------



## Bean_BR (Mar 25, 2019)

Worked now.


----------



## Willgheminass (Mar 25, 2019)

Ah heck yeah! Thank you so much for sharing this! This rules!


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 25, 2019)

Should have been available for Steam users, being forced to use multiple storefronts is a pain it the ass.


----------



## kuwanger (Mar 25, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> And you accuse me of using terms some members of the audience will not get, kuwanger.



Sorry, I thought gbatemp was for the hipster crowd.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 25, 2019)

kuwanger said:


> Sorry, I thought gbatemp was for the hipster crowd.



There're hipsters on here?? Huh.


----------



## CoolStarDood (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm probably not gonna be able to play this for a few years (only PC is the family PC, and strict-ass parents), but a free game is a free game, and I've heard good things about this one


----------



## onibaku (Mar 26, 2019)

still works at this particular time, just redeemed it!


----------



## stitchxd (Mar 26, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Free things are always nice.
> 
> It's a shame you have to use Bethesda's shitty launcher for it though, now I have to have 7 different launchers installed for shit. Oh well.



Try OpenMW 

Edit: As of this post the code still works. it's March 26th right now.

Edit 2: As you can see from future comments, the timelimit has been extended to the 31st.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Mar 26, 2019)

Just as a heads up, it looks like they've extended the redemption period to March 31st.


----------



## Mythical (Mar 26, 2019)

8BitWonder said:


> Just as a heads up, it looks like they've extended the redemption period to March 31st.


Makes sense, glad they gave people a longer window. I didn't expect it to be more than a day or so though tbh


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 27, 2019)

8BitWonder said:


> Just as a heads up, it looks like they've extended the redemption period to March 31st.


Thanks! And thanks to whoever changed the title! I was bit to busy to keep up with this


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 28, 2019)

So.....I'm guessing they extended because :
https://www.newsweek.com/bethesda-l...creen-morrowind-how-fix-server-status-1376073


----------

